#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  jee main cut off 2016

## bablidager

JEE Main 2016 cutoff will be announced by CBSE April 27 Cutoff main JEE 2016 is the minimum score by the applicants in the second phase JEE JEE Advanced 2016 will be made on May 22 for admissions in Indian Institutes of Technology (ITI) throughout country. The above figure candidates this cutoff score is likely to appear in JEE Advanced. http://jeemain.nic.in/webinfo/Public/Home.aspx





  Similar Threads: JEE Main results 2016 to be declared, Check jeemain.nic.in, cbseresults.nic.in JEE Main Result 2016 Result http://jeemain.nic.in/ JEE Main Previous Year 2015 & Expected Cutoff Marks 2016 JEE Main 2016 Answer Key and Cut Off Marks For 3rd April Paper 1 & 2 Exams Jee Main 2016 Answer Key Download

----------

